# Reef fish for bait



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Here is a list of all the fish considered "reef fish" by the Gulf Council and therefore illegal to use as bait.

Reef Fish FMP 
Species in the Management Unit

Snappers - Lutjanidae Family
queen snapper Etelis oculatus
mutton snapper Lutjanus analis
schoolmaster Lutjanus apodus
blackfin snapper Lutjanus buccanella
red snapper Lutjanus campechanus
cubera snapper Lutjanus cyanopterus
gray (mangrove) snapper Lutjanus griseus
dog snapper Lutjanus jocu
mahogany snapper Lutjanus mahogoni
lane snapper Lutjanus synagris
silk snapper Lutjanus vivanus
yellowtail snapper Ocyurus chrysurus
wenchman Pristipomoides aquilonaris
vermilion snapper Rhomboplites aurorubens


Groupers - Serranidae Family
rock hind Epinephelus adscensionis
speckled hind Epinephelus drummondhayi
yellowedge grouper Epinephelus flavolimbatus
red hind Epinephelus guttatus


Groupers (continued)
goliath grouper Epinephelus itajara
red grouper Epinephelus morio


1



misty grouper Epinephelus mystacinus
warsaw grouper Epinephelus nigritus
snowy grouper Epinephelus niveatus
Nassau grouper Epinephelus striatus
black grouper Mycteroperca bonaci
yellowmouth grouper Mycteroperca interstitialis
gag Mycteroperca microlepis
scamp Mycteroperca phenax
yellowfin grouper Mycteroperca venenosa


Marbled grouper (Epinephelus inermis) landings are included in NMFS landings, but are 
not listed in the regulations as a grouper (50 CFR Part 622, Appendix A, Table 3). 

Tilefishes - Malacanthidae (Branchiostegidae) Family 

goldface tilefish Caulolatilus crysops
blackline tilefish Caulolatilus cyanops
anchor tilefish Caulolatilus intermedius
blueline tilefish Caulolatilus microps
tilefish Lopholatilus chamaeleonticeps


Jacks - Carangidae Family 

greater amberjack Seriola dumerili
lesser amberjack Seriola fasciata
almaco jack Seriola rivoliana
banded rudderfish Seriola zonata


Triggerfishes - Balistidae Family 

gray triggerfish Balistes capriscus

Wrasses - Labridae Family 

hogfish Lachnolaimus maximus

Sand Perches - Serranidae Family** 

sand perch Diplectrum bivattatum 

dwarf sand perch Diplectrum formosum 

** Sand perches are listed as groupers in 50 CFR Part 622, Appendix A, Table 3, but are excluded from regulations that prohibit 
the use of reef fish for bait, that prohibit harvest in the stressed area using a powerhead, and are excluded from bag limit regulations. 


This list was emailed to me by <SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f497d; FONT-FAMILY: 'Arial','sans-serif'">Steven Atran-<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f497d; FONT-FAMILY: 'Arial','sans-serif'">Population Dynamics Statistician of the <SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f497d; FONT-FAMILY: 'Arial','sans-serif'">Gulf of Mexico Fishery Management Council. 

<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f497d; FONT-FAMILY: 'Arial','sans-serif'">Ruby Red Lips and White Snapper are not on the list of"reef fish"so they are legal to use as bait.


----------



## Jaw Jacker (Jul 29, 2009)

Yeap! I have alot a trouble withfoul hooked beelinerson my lines too.It's almostimpossible to get one up before something eats it.


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

yea i seem to snatch ruby redlips all the time n they always get ate before i can get em up


----------



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

i think a lot of people have that same problem with b-liners. they are so damm tastee that all the other fish know that to. so it's so hard to get one up before a aj, or grouper decide that they want it to! o well b-liner or grouper don't bother me both are good on my plate!

scot


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Thanks Matt for the info....been using those white snappas lately for Aj's so all is good...need to revisit the ruby bait though..just been throwing them back...

We need to gettogetherfor someoff shore action soon..

Jimmy


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

Jimmy???? What happened to the other light. Tad said there might have been some kind of adult beverages involved?????:letsdrink Ohh crap!!! an unintended derail???


----------

